#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<LeGambitteur> Salut tlm
<LeGambitteur> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LeGambitteur> !beginner
<LeGambitteur> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LeGambitteur> !list
<lubotu3> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Off> mh ?
<LeGambitteur> je teste les commandes du bot 
<Off> je vois oui
<LeGambitteur> c'est pas inerdit j'espere
<LeGambitteur> interdit*
<Off> c'est pas vraiment un chan fait pour ça
<LeGambitteur> normalement c'est fait pour discuter, mais comme personne ne m'avait répondu
<LeGambitteur> je parle au bot
<LeGambitteur> salut
<undercover> salut 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un 
#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-01
<LeGambitteur> bonne nuit tlm
<ALGER> salut 
<ALGER> ya quelaue'un 
<ALGER> \quit :error \ya personne
<ALGER> \quit 
<LeGambitteur> salut les gens
<LeGambitteur> @+
<rohff> slt tshik
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-01
<obounaim> Why this channel is always empty ?? 
<Siphax_> azul
<Siphax_> c'est acause des utilisateurs 
<Siphax_> il préfaire Facebook
<Siphax_> http://geekfault.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Facebook-Chat.jpg
<Siphax_> ubuntu 12.04 reste collé avec gnome 3.2
<Siphax_> http://jeremy.bicha.net/2012/02/01/gnome-versions-for-ubuntu-1204/
<obounaim> The Ubuntu Developer Week is now happening at #ubuntu-class-room you can join in
<Siphax_> ce irc ubuntu-dz reste vide alors
<obounaim> any events in Algeria about Ubuntu install parties ...
<Siphax_> sudo apt-get purg unity
<Siphax_> http://www.lffl.org/2012/02/il-nuovo-ccsm-di-ubuntu-1204-rimuove.html
<Siphax_> sa c'est grave pour les gens qui aiment compiz
<Siphax_>  une simple amélioration par des patchs mieux que une suppression
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-02
<tshik> cool
<xeo2> coooool
<Nawel> hellow
<xeo2> holla
<Nawel> مرحبا بكم على قناةالفريق ‫الجزائري
<tshik> voila 2 nouvelles tetes :D
<Nawel> 8'D
<Nawel> mwalef hna tshik ?
<xeo2> il est partout lui !
<tshik> non pas vraiment hna mais plus ou moins souvent sur le kde chan
<tshik> quand je bug
<tshik> :p
<Nawel> je connais quelqu'un d'autre que lui ici ?
<tshik> oix il passe souvent ici 
<Nawel> ils vont débarquer
<tshik> et un autre :D
<royalgame> hi
<royalgame> c est beaucoup mieux ici
<Nawel> ça bug pas surtout
<royalgame_> tr
<royalgame_> re
<Off> tiens
<Off> y'a des gens ici
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-28
<teolemon> salut
<teolemon> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le manuel Premiers Pas avec Ubuntu vient d'être publié en français pour Ubuntu 12.04 et 12.10: http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/13
<Omar> Hello
<Omar> anybody here
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
<BLACK_SC0RP> hohoooooo
<BLACK_SC0RP> any one here
#ubuntu-dz 2013-02-01
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-01
<med\> install Justin Bieber Linux http://biebian.sourceforge.net/ font d'écran :-) plus stable que Gentoo §§!!
<dem> mkinitcpio elle me fait pitié, https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/log/trunk?h=packages/nvidia-340xx, rébuild, rébuild pour rien, je me demande à quoi je sers dkms
<dem> sans parler des tons ls -a =/usr/include/*/{*.la *.h *.x .... *.*} qui ne sert à rien
#ubuntu-dz 2016-02-05
<walid1995> hello
